# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  Angry 09/06/2016 [PACK7] FlyCaptain HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.78

## mohamed73

[x] Fixed Custom sn writing
[x] Added Qualcomm simlock repair
[x] Added Qualcomm empty board full repair (NOW empty Qualcomm board can be rapaired fully)  *NOTE*: *ALL THE OLDER VERSIONS ARE NOW BANNED FROM THE SERVER. PLEASE USE THE LATEST VERSION !*        
More updates coming soon.   *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *YouTube*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Forum*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Distributor and Reseller prices PDF*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
FRP Reset Credits can be bought FROM: (paypal / fg credits checkout) 
1 FRP RESET = 10$
10 FRP RESETS = 40$ 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

